# How many mistking nozzles to use?



## SirGunther (Jun 4, 2014)

I have a 75 gallon tank, it's 48 x 21 x 19. I currently mist it with a monsoon with six nozzles. The monsoon is not cutting it, so I want to upgrade to a Mistking. I've never used one before, so I don't know what sort of coverage to expect. I was thinking I'd get two quad nozzle assemblies and the Starter package, and that would be sufficient. Does anyone have any suggestions or comments? Does that seem like enough nozzles? I want to cover the whole background.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

What is your ventilation like?

Two quad nozzles is probably overkill... I run 2 dual nozzles on my 36x18x24 exo (~67 gallons) and they cover it just fine.


----------



## Ohyoufancy (Aug 6, 2012)

i have a 75g tank with 2 mist king quad nozzles it assures that all my plants are getting a good amount of water BUT i also have a ventilation fan. without the fan the tank humidity stays too high. it really depends a lot on your setup in the tank. i also went overkill on the water feature lol. Let me know what you decide.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

SirGunther said:


> I have a 75 gallon tank, it's 48 x 21 x 19. I currently mist it with a monsoon with six nozzles. The monsoon is not cutting it, so I want to upgrade to a Mistking. I've never used one before, so I don't know what sort of coverage to expect. I was thinking I'd get two quad nozzle assemblies and the Starter package, and that would be sufficient. Does anyone have any suggestions or comments? Does that seem like enough nozzles? I want to cover the whole background.


In a 75 gallon, where the front to back depth is only 18", I think quads would be a waste. Everyone does it differently, but I would probably do 3 double nozzles; 1 hole drilled in the middle, and 1 about 10" from each side. Point the 4 middle-most nozzles at the back, and each side-most nozzle at the side.

Again- that's just the way I would do it.


----------



## SirGunther (Jun 4, 2014)

Thanks for the ideas. I have two fans to provide circulation, so ventilation is good. Three doubles would actually work well with the holes I already have available, so that sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Cpt. Mose (Jan 28, 2014)

I have a 90 gallon tank with 2 double mist king nozzles but I don't use any fans because I have a European style vivarium. My humidity stays above 90% (in Denver where the ambient humidity is very low), but I run them 10 times a day and have my setup turn on the pump if the humidity in the tank drops too low. It really depends on how much you use them, but with two fans I would agree that 3 double nozzles would be good.


----------

